# Does lemon juice go bad?



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I was going to make some lemonade tonight with some lemon juice that was in the fridge. The bottle says "natural strenght 100% lemon juice from concentrate with added ingredients". It looked like it had white sediment on the bottle so I shook it up and now it is almoat a white color. Says best by 3/28/12


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I have some frozen from fresh lemons and was wondering how long it would be good frozen???


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Bassmaster...I would smell it and give it a little taste test. It won't harm you and you'd know if it still had potency, so to speak. Best by only means the peak of flavor/freshness. Several days beyond won't hurt it at all.

Old Swampgirl...I freeze lemons and oranges a lot. Seems like they stay good for a long, long time as long as they are properly wrapped to prevent crystal buildup. Even so, they won't spoil. Great to have on hand.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

bassmaster17327 said:


> The bottle says *"natural strenght 100% lemon juice from concentrate with added ingredients". *It looked like it had white sediment on the bottle so I shook it up and now it is almoat a white color. Says best by 3/28/12


Don't have an answer, but how can anything be "100% juice with added ingredients"? If you add anything, then it's not 100% juice.

The added ingredients are probably preservatives. I wouldn't worry about the sediment. Lemon juice is naturally whitish.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Just as you should only can fruit that is free from imperfections, after inspection I'd use it for anything BUT canning.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

suitcase_sally said:


> Don't have an answer, but how can anything be "100% juice with added ingredients"? If you add anything, then it's not 100% juice.
> 
> The added ingredients are probably preservatives. I wouldn't worry about the sediment. Lemon juice is naturally whitish.


lol, the added ingredients are probably Sodium Benzoate, Sodium Bisulfite. Benzene belongs in my gas tank not my 100% lemon juice.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

suitcase_sally said:


> Don't have an answer, but how can anything be "100% juice with added ingredients"? If you add anything, then it's not 100% juice.


Amazing isn't it? I saw something in Food Lion a few months ago -- *'sugar free' honey*! :smack


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Karen said:


> Amazing isn't it? I saw something in Food Lion a few months ago -- *'sugar free' honey*! :smack


'sugar free' honey' like substance?


----------

